# Stem cell procedures



## mjackson15 (Jan 28, 2014)

Was wondering if anyone here has had injuries helped or fixed from stem cell procedures? In Canada I have seen endless amounts of doctors and physio therapists who have all together not done a thing for real like healing or correcting my shoulder injuries. I have a friend in the field of medicine here in Canada who after the same shit I went through to no avail went to the Centenno Clinic in Colorado and had the Reggennexx procedure done to his knees. After about 6 weeks of actual real world physio (which he received in the states) his results were better in the mri of someone who had knee surgery after about 8-12 months. The docs in Canada pretty much said the same thing there telling me about my shoulder, "just quit lifting because it's bad for your body" and told him he will never squat heavy again. Well after about I think it was 4 months he was putting up close to Olympic numbers in his numerous lifts. Really hoping that someone here has had experience in the procedures because I am in contact with the clinic and hoping after waiting for about the usual 10 month period to get a god damn mri here I will go to Murica and get some real help!!!!!!


----------



## Sully (Jan 29, 2014)

Don't know a thing about it. But, what's the cost on a procedure like the one you're looking at? That would be the deciding factor for most guys.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 2, 2014)

Columbia has stem cell procedures. Seen it help an autistic child a hell of a lot.... so why not for other issues.


----------



## Sully (Mar 2, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> Columbia has stem cell procedures. Seen it help an autistic child a hell of a lot.... so why not for other issues.



Help him in what way?


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 3, 2014)

wikipedia stem cell, google regenexx, and research. I'll let you come up with your own conclusion with out any biased opinions.


----------



## Sully (Mar 3, 2014)

I've done some research into stem cells on my own, and I'm fairly certain that there are benefits to it for some people. I'm just really curious what kind of effects someone with autism can see from stem cell therapy. Was it a cognitive improvement, an improvement in his social interaction? Just really curious what you saw and how dramatic it was.


----------



## swolesearcher (Apr 2, 2014)

interesting!


----------

